

Idea for web-based startup, but no programming skills. - tadbronson

Hello,<p>I have an idea I've put a lot of thought behind for a web-based startup. I have ten years of experience in sales and management, but no experience in programming or coding.<p>What is the best way for someone who does not know how to program to build a complex website?<p>Thank you
======
MatthewPhillips
Sounds like you need to find yourself a technical co-founder. Be sure to put
together exactly what it is that you'll be bringing to the table, because
coders don't like to hear "I have the idea, you do the work".

~~~
tadbronson
Thank you for your response. Where would you recommend I begin looking for
someone? I've given a lot of thought to the UI and UX, and I would be driving
the sales. I would need someone to build the website and help figure out
logistics and payments.

~~~
ch00ey
Check out your local startup community on events going around and you can also
ask various tech influencers in your area for introductions to possible
cofounders

------
bglenn09
The more detail-oriented you are and the more you know exactly how you want
the website to function the more you might be able to write a spec yourself
and outsource development. The wisdom of this strategy would be contingent on
your financial constraints and your desire to dive into the low-level details
of product development.

I guess what I'm trying to tell you, and many others will surely disagree, is
that I wouldn't sweat the lack of programming knowledge. If you can specify
what you want and diligently hire someone to construct one you get to
effectively the same end.

------
Jcasc
Is it a web application or just an ecommerce website. If you don't know the
difference head over to google.

If it's a web app, find a technical co-founder.. if you can't find one and are
dedicated to making something happen, start learning python/django or
ruby/rails.

If it's just a website selling things online, you may be fine with a CMS
system, look into Magento, Drupal, Joomla, Wordpress etc..

~~~
ascendant
He/She could also use Shopify, etc.

------
devinrhode2
I don't know if this is good or not, but I spill my ideas all over the place.
You could call it fertilizer.

